# Amazon Boards are mean spirited!



## Wicked (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't post much but I do read the boards a lot. I just want to thank those of you who started this forum as a friendly place to get Kindle info. I check the Amazon boards and those folks are downright mean! So we all ask stupid questions or ask a question that *gasp* has been asked before. But come on. Is it necessary to get ripped apart when you do it? So again, thank you to Leslie and Harvey and all of the other mods for making this a safe place to be. You _are _ appreciated!


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

I, too, jumped ship as soon as I found this board. There are many things that I did not like about the Amazon boards, including the mistreatment of learners. Since there is no indexing there, trying to find answers is difficult and some of us are "gasp" required to work to support our kindle addiction!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you so much for taking the time to post that. 

I can't speak for Amazon boards - I've only peeked over there once - but I can say that this forum seems to naturally have a tone that is friendly, welcoming, and good-natured. All of you make it a pleasure for me and the mod's..!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Glad you decided to join us Wicked! I spent about 12 hours "over there" and that was all I could take. I came over here November 1st and only ventured back once and decided I didn't need it.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome Wicked and Sem. I was lurker at Amazon boards for 4 month, since I got my kindle. It wasn't like now. Everyone was very nice. It is sad to see how it is now. Since I came here, I hardly go there now.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

I still look at the Amazon boards but I've stopped my contributions. All the cool people are over here, anyway


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Wicked said:


> I don't post much but I do read the boards a lot. I just want to thank those of you who started this forum as a friendly place to get Kindle info. I check the Amazon boards and those folks are downright mean! So we all ask stupid questions or ask a question that *gasp* has been asked before. But come on. Is it necessary to get ripped apart when you do it? So again, thank you to Leslie and Harvey and all of the other mods for making this a safe place to be. You _are _ appreciated!


Ditto!! Thank you, Wicked, for expressing the very same sentiment that I and I'm sure many others here feel. This forum is great (and if it wasn't for Leslie's so called SP*M, I never would have even known this great site existed )!

-X-


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I agree about the Amazon Boards lately the people are mean. When I first got my Kindle in July there we a  lot of nice people there who helped  me. I was so happy to follow Leslie here and find those friends who help me here. I am so happy to find this group were I can ask a question without feelling stupid.


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

Jeez, I haven't posted over there for a while, and don't read the boards much since coming over here to KB. I was on the Amazon board since last December reading, lurking and finally posting.  I think I'm swearing off that board, tho.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am still looking over there on a regular basis and trying to post nice, helpful answers to questions. I do agree, the tone has changed in recent weeks and it's a shame. Oh well, I am glad we have this place. It's much nicer, we can post pictures and it is searchable! Yahoo!

L


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

I had been going to the amazon board since I got my Kindle in February but lately it has just gotten so mean spirited and nasty that I occassionally look and might answer a question or two but don't stay for long. I am glad we have this board now as it is a much calmer and nicer place to be!


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

I was over there today and left and promise not to return.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I am still looking over there on a regular basis and trying to post nice, helpful answers to questions. I do agree, the tone has changed in recent weeks and it's a shame. Oh well, I am glad we have this place. It's much nicer, we can post pictures and it is searchable! Yahoo!
> 
> L


Yahoo is a different service.... 

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yahoo is a different service....
> 
> Betsy


And we won't get into _that_...


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yahoo is a different service....
> 
> Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah, I've given up on the Amazon boards, as well. Even on boards where the folks are sensible and nice, as was mentioned earlier in this thread there isn't any way to search or do anything else - each thread is a big stream of consciousness.

And then there's absolutely no adult supervision: any time a "poison pill" drops in, you're kinda stuck...

Anyway, thank you for Kindleboards! 

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ Thanks for that feedback. 

I wish there was a way of letting more like-minded folks over in those boards know about these boards... without being accused of spamming those boards. 

Maybe we could post a friendly tip that there are DecalGirl skins to be won over here. Some will come just for the drawings, but the ones that feel more comfortable here will probably stay. 

The more the merrier over here.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Someone just started a thread wondering if Amazon would do anything for Kindle's first birthday, which gave me the _perfect_ excuse to invite him over here....LOL.

L


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Way to go Leslie!


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Someone just started a thread wondering if Amazon would do anything for Kindle's first birthday, which gave me the _perfect_ excuse to invite him over here....LOL.
> 
> L


...and here I was thinking Kevin Parsons was a plant


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> ...and here I was thinking Kevin Parsons was a plant


He signed up here but hasn't posted yet...

L


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

I don't think I've been back over there since I joined here. I think all the nice people came to this board, and all the spammers/losers/trolls stayed over there.

Maybe I should go over there and ask if the Kindle works in Djibouti/Norway/Chile/Bhutan?


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

I've not posted there since I found this board.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> I've not posted there since I found this board.


same with me... I have tried several times to stop the emails from coming... I keep clicking on the button that says to stop tracking, but they won't stop!! anyone have any ideas??


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

You should be able to stop tracking. Maybe you can do it from the email that you are receiving. When you click from the email, that will transfer you to Yes of No page. Click Yes and see if you could stop tracking.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Shizu said:
 

> You should be able to stop tracking. Maybe you can do it from the email that you are receiving. When you click from the email, that will transfer you to Yes of No page. Click Yes and see if you could stop tracking.


I have done that about 5 times now and they just keep coming! I was only signed up to track the FAQ discussion.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Try it from the Kindle Discussions page. Does the little yellow box switch to "Subscribe to" as opposed to "Unsubscribe.."? I've had better luck that way than from Thunderbird. (And if you use another email program, Switch!)

(The current Carbon Footprint Argument on the Amazon boards is amusing).


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

What I have done is first click on the link in the email that says stop tracking this discussion. This brings up Amazon.com Customer Discussion page and I have the option to answer Yes or No to the question *Are you sure you want to stop tracking this discussion?* I click on Yes and then it says *You are no longer tracking this discussion*. I did this several times yesterday and they stopped, but when I opened my email today, there were more there!


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

and when you do that it switches from "being tracked by 95 customers" to "being tracked by 94 customers" ? And then you still get emails? If you answer yes to both of those questions then I think it's time to email Amazon.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Is is possible that post that you are getting might be old post? I notice some post didn't come and did came few days later.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> and when you do that it switches from "being tracked by 95 customers" to "being tracked by 94 customers" ? And then you still get emails? If you answer yes to both of those questions then I think it's time to email Amazon.


I may have to do that! Thanks!



Shizu said:


> Is is possible that post that you are getting might be old post? I notice some post didn't come and did came few days later.


That is a possibility... I didn't look at the dates... They seem to arrive in batches, 6 or so at a time.

If I get anymore tomorrow, I may contact Amazon to see what is going on.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Here's a poem from Colin Macqueen that's currently on page 1 under K-I-N-D-L-E ( a poem).

...and for the regulars here on the Board:

K is for Kanada, It can be used up there, right?

I is for In the Dark, does it have a back light?

N is for No Whispernet, even in my home,

D is for Discount on books I already own

L is for Language - books in Arabic and such?

E is for Expensive, d'you think it costs too much?



This was done in reply to another ode. Funniest thing I've seen today (and only a little mean)


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ That is pretty clever. The author of that needs to come hang out with us.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Harvey said:


> ^ That is pretty clever. The author of that needs to come hang out with us.


He is registered here and posted a few times when we were still having the party in the living room....LOL

L


----------



## Vicki (Nov 9, 2008)

I only posted on the Amazon board a few times but I have been reading them for a while now. I went off on a business trip and when I came back it was like the entire mood of the discussion board had changed. I had no idea what happened and then I saw the message to come visit over here, so I did. It is SO much friendlier over here. Thanks to everyone for making this such a welcome and fun environment.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Vicki said:


> I only posted on the Amazon board a few times but I have been reading them for a while now. I went off on a business trip and when I came back it was like the entire mood of the discussion board had changed. I had no idea what happened and then I saw the message to come visit over here, so I did. It is SO much friendlier over here. Thanks to everyone for making this such a welcome and fun environment.


Thank you, Vicki. Glad to have you here!

Leslie


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcom Vicki. Glad you found your way over here.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Welcome Vicki!


----------

